# 6 month old female, size?



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

How's it going? My pup, Kaia, just turned 6 months. I have to try to measure her height and length today but her weight is 40 Pounds. 
I feed her wild calling, grain free beef formula, 3/4 cup 3 daily. She gets a good amount of treats. I just started to give her Venison jerky, and chicken liver treats. I have also started to give her Greek yogurt every other day (till she gets used to it) and salmon oil every other day (tiIl she gets used to it)
Should I be concerned about her size? 
I can't afford the raw diet. Also, the reason I give her 3/4 cup is that's the suggested serving amount on the food. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning, if I am correct, your pup should be getting apx 5-6 cups of puppy kibble per day, divided into 3 meals.. Enjoy

PS, just googled Wild Calling feeding guidelines, it says that 'puppies and nursing mothers get twice the amounts above...'


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just some pictures


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Lovely girl! Georgeous ears!


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you, do you think she's Undersized? Is it possible to determine her adult size?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

she looks like a good size to me how tall is she?


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure yet, I have to try to measure her frim ground to shoulder when she's sleeping lol. She thinks everything is a toy. Also should I measure her from head to tail?
The reason I ask is from what I've seen through my research she should be 50lb


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just measured her while she was eating. She was squirming slightly so it's not 100% accurate but its between 21-23" from floor to shoulder blade


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

yeah I didn't measure how tall Chloe was at 6 months but right not at 10 months she's about 26 inches.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't go by number, go by body condition. Can you feel her ribs? To what extent? She doesn't look like she's underweight, but pictures are always hard. Some dogs are just smaller, and those "charts" are pretty meaningless... I have a smaller-framed female who was 38 lbs and beefy at 6 months (she's 16 months and 60 lbs now). Can you feel her ribs? To what extent? The best way to tell what size she'll be is to look at the size of her parents.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey LoveEcho. Ya you can see her ribs, she's very lean. You can see them when she's moving and feel them as if there is a thin layer of skin above them. 
I have read that there should be a small layer of fat just over the ribs, hence why I have been giving her chicken liver treats at 42% protein and 25% fat as well as the venison jerky.


----------

